

Google vs. Facebook on Privacy and Security [Infographic] - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/infographic-google-vs-facebook-privacy-and-security

======
sanderson1
I don't mean to turn this into a information design critique, but that
infographic is a hot-mess. I'm sure it has some really interesting information
in it, but the presentation is so cluttered and distracting that it's hard to
really get to the meat and potatoes of the message. Good information design is
about making data more accessible and digestible, not about how much data can
we cram into a given space.

